# Mama's Boys Online Journal



## mama's boy (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi all, 

Just starting things out here at IM (since I was kicked off ABC). A few quick stats of myself and split-

Weight: 177-181 lbs 
Height: 5'8" 
BF: 7% (lean mass 164-168) 
Ultimate Goal: 4% BF @ 180 

This split is a version of HST. I'm not a firm believer in this style of training (although a lot of the principles make a lot of sense). I mix around rep ranges, as the original HST is too damn formulaic. I'm a free-spirit, you see.  

The only rule is failure on Monday ONLY! Also, a maximum of 15 sets total. This means roughly 45 minutes spent in the gym lifting weights, assuming no one bothers me (yeah right).  

Monday- Upper/Lower Body to failure, 20' cardio post  
Tuesday- Off/Cardio
Wednesday- Upper/Lower Body no failure, 20' cardio post 
Thursday- Off/Cardio 
Friday-Upper/Lower Body no failure, no cardio 
Saturday-Off/Cardio 
Sunday-Off/Cardio 

I generally take at least 1 day off completely from exercise a week, although sometimes I go 7 days in a row with weights and cardio. Some weeks I take all of my off days off, and just do weights and post workout cardio. Depends how I feel. 

Diet: Again, a form of the very popular CKD/TKD. Difference is that I *allow* myself to eat carbs post workout on Friday (1 g/kg of LBM), as well as Saturday night and Sunday. I don't eat every 2 hours! More like 3 or 4 higher carb (100 grams max) meals a week. Planning on bulking (mini cycle) for 6 weeks this October-November, using the same ideals. 

That's it! Kind of nutty, isn't it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 28, 2002)

P-Nutty?

MB, if you don't mind, I think you should give people an idea WHERE you started......it's quite inspirational! 


DP


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 29, 2002)

> MB, if you don't mind, I think you should give people an idea WHERE you started......it's quite inspirational!



DP, 

Sure, no prob. I'm not much of a linguist, but I'll give you guys the basics in as short a version as possible..... I WAS REALLY FAT! Throughout childhood and high school I was obese, gradually ballooning up to 280+ lbs. No sob stories or real genetic defects, I just didn't work out a lot and (more importantly) I didn't watch what I was eating at all. I drank, did drugs and was totally self destructive to say the least. I think I get this from my father, LOL  

So, long story short at age 16 I decided to lose some fat. I had a ton of it. I knew the key was going to be my diet. I studied the majority of diets around, and had even tried a few briefly without much luck. I targeted all the junk I was eating and attacked with no remorse! I cut everything way down cold turkey. I started eating more protein... my parents were a-holes about buying me what they considered "special food," so I made a weekly trip to the store by bus to buy several cans of tuna fish (the 25 cent cans thats akin to cat food) and a big bag of walnuts. This was all I could afford, but I was willing to choke it down if that meant fat loss. The rest of my diet was vegetables we had at home. Mostly celery, cucumbers and lettuce. 

I also road an exercise bike (that I purchased at a garage sale) 20 miles a day low intensity, as many days a week as I could. I also walked to and usually from work 6 days a week... a total of 6 miles a day. I didn't know much about weight training, nor did I have the desire to lift weights (I had no car and no weight set). I was also still pretty self confident about exercising, so I mostly hung out in my basement on the bike and watched TV. 

Within a month I had lost 15 pounds. Three months, 40 pounds. After six months, I was down to 185. It was hell, but I made it down to what I thought was a reasonable weight. Not to mention I had been receiving compliments since the first 10 pounds came off... so I figured this level was good enough. 

BUT.... after a while of 185 I had a strange, sudden desire to be big and muscular, not just thin (although I was still somewhat chubby at 190. Never got BF tested, but from pictures I would guess I was still 17-18%). I guess I missed being "big." Or missed being hard to move, LOL. Also, for some strange reason (still not sure why) I remember my dad bringing me home Ironman, Gold's Gym, and M&F mini-books from the library. You know- those thin paperback books with the BBs on the front. Each chapter is a basic routine compete with "hardgainers guide to packing on muscle." 

Well- long story short I fancied myself a "hardgainer!" LOL!!! I probably liked the part about eating so much that I ignored the rest. Anyways- I was totally convinced that everything in the books and magazines were true. I had to lift heavy and eat myself sick to gain muscle. 

I did the routines (I still had confidence issues so I hadn't really lost my "gym cherry" yet) at home in the basement using some simple used equipment. I was probably using terrible form and I skipped around a lot. I started eating mad calories! I was sure that I had to eat every 3 hours or I would die. I was also sure that I needed carbs and protein in ridiculous amounts. I bought MetRx bars, made protein shakes, ate PB&J sandwhiches with corn chips and cottage cheese AS A SNACK!. I would eat until I was no longer hungry.... not a good idea for me or anyone who used to be fat! (I can still to this day eat anyone I know under the table if you get me in the right mood)

I also utilized lots of junk food (ahh, glorious junk food) in my diet. Why? Because the books and magazines said I could cheat DAMN IT! 

Anyways, part II of my story culminates at age 17. 

I had gained 40 pounds, most of which I thought was muscle. I got BF tested for the first time in my life at a college PE course. 25% Fucking 25%!!! Hit me like a ton of bricks. I was fat again. Not just chubby, but fat. And again! After all I had gone through the first time around, I allowed myself to get that big- all the while trying to do something healthy. 

I was confused. I tried a low fat diet, as per the suggestions of my college health text. 20% fat was the maximum allowed, carbs and fat would be about 50/50 (or 40 and 40% respectively). I was familiar with protein shakes, so I kept using those. I added juice, fruit or low fat bread or corn chips for carbs.  I kept with the 5-6 meals a day. Usually 3-4 shakes, a breakfast of skim milk or cottage cheese, cereal and eggs. Dinner was usually chicken breasts (plural) and rice, potatoes or pasta. I kept calories at or around 3000 because I was convinced of my need to eat 40 g protein or more per meal. I started lifting weights even more, 4-5 days a week.... this time at the gym and at school.  

Surprisingly this actually worked to some degree. I think I got down to 200-205 in about 3-4 months. I was however starting to wonder about my methods (low fat)... and I found myself incredibly hungry and tired all the time, especially if I only ate 4 meals or something. 

Next, summer came around. I decided I not only wanted to be back down to a healthier BF%.... but that I wanted to be ripped. As ripped as my body would allow. I started reading every little book or article I could about fat loss and the human metabolism. I read lots and lots of books on bodybuilding (this time I shunned M&F and went mostly old school and/or lesser known stuff) I was beginning to see why my previous diet of tuna fish, vegetables and walnuts worked so well, and why my diet of protein shakes and fruit didn't quite pan out despite my constant effort. 

So, I went ketogenic again. This time I ate whatever I wanted (beef, whole eggs, bacon, etc) and kept carbs as low as possible. The rest was fat and protein with trace carbs from vegetables.  

The concept of a eating carbohydrates a few times a week in small meals was introduced to me through my readings (Jay Robb, various plans that included a "cheat day") and I went with it. This made sense, as the original fat loss diet included some cheating. Not a lot, just half a dozen or so times that I had to eat w/ parents/family or on holidays that fell in the 6 month period. It was maybe once a month, and it didn't seem to halt progress. Basically what you would call a CKD (cyclical ketogenic diet) or TKD (targeted ketogenic diet). 

Oh yeah, long story short... another 4-6 months of getting serious and I'm 180 again. This time at 7% BF!!  There were some pitfalls and snags... but that's another post! 

So, basically through a long painful process I found out all of the same damn information available on this site! Newbies, consider yourself blessed to have found such an informational haven!!!

My advice to those starting a similar journey to ripped-hood:  Don't get fat in the first place. Don't overtrain (different story for a different post). And last but not least.... Don't be afraid of ketogenic dieting!!! This is how our body works! Believe me, I found out the hard way.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 29, 2002)

Damn...very inspirational post.  Congrats on your success!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow!!!! That was awesome MB!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks MB! 


Awesome story, awesome effort, awesome result! 

DP


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

i wish i was 180 and 7%


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 29, 2002)

> i wish i was 180 and 7%



Nick, 

If you read the entire post, you'll see that it really only took me 4-6 months of actual serious dieting (cyclical ketogenic) to get from 25% down to 7. Since you're only 16 I'm sure you'll the LBM will come naturally if you give it time and continue to lift and not starve yourself. 

If you have any questions, please ask! I'm here to help all who are lost in the quest for fat loss. Ladies, that means you, too!


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 29, 2002)

All, 

I dont want to turn this into a soapbox... so I'm going to post my actual workout I did today. I like to call it "F Day!" (I hope at least 1 former ABCer will laugh at this)... as in ALL SETS TO FAILURE!!!!!!!! Playing around with rep ranges these days. Basically it's the first sets are 7-8 Upper Body and 8-10 Lower Body (read: a little heavier). After that it goes to 8-12 and 10-15. 

These are only targets of course... as all sets are to failure. The volume is also seomwhat higher on Monday. Not sure this is the wise thing to do, but coming off a 3 day break from lifting and a week off of failure makes me a little antsy (I'm a compulsive overtrainer so this time of workout as well as HIT really suit me).  

I also up weights every Monday at least 2.5 lbs in every exercise. I occasionally will keep the same weight on Wed or Fri but not go to failure. 

Here goes: 

Weighted Chinups x 2 (35 lbs) 
Incline Bench Press x 2 (185) 
Squat x 2 (270) 
Seated Cable Row x 1 (190) 
Leg Curl x 1 (9 plates)
Leg Extension x 1 (10 plates) 
Military Press x 1 (155) 
Standing Calf Raise x 1 (225) 
Weighted Bar Dips x 1 (55 lbs)
Barbell Curl x 1 (85) 
Adductor Machine x 1 (110)
Hammer Curl x 1 (35's) 

POSTWORKOUT SHAKE: 

1.5 servings BioPlex Nutrition Egg White Protein (Vanilla Creme)
2 servings Sweettarts  
1 Red Bull energy drink (I really shouldn't drink this. It contains sucrose so I shouldn't risk it. Damn they're tasy though!) 

I plan on "carbing up" tonight before bed. 1 cup brown rice and/or oatmeal... plus frozen mixed vegetables (you know the crap-peas, corn, limas, green beans and carrots), my new favorite carb! I would seriously live off this stuff if I could. 

Low intensity cardio first thing tomorrow morning, then back to ketogenic dieting (eggs and salmon mostly these days) probably until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## NickB (Jul 29, 2002)

What is ABC?

Second... i guess i'll add a lot of biking to my regime as well.   Seemed to have worked for you :]


----------



## EarWax (Jul 30, 2002)

Great story MB!  Just don't turn into a Richard Simmons heh.   Thanks for sharing, I'm sure that will inspire quite a few people.


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

All, 

I've decided to throw in some SUPER light sets for endurance work on off days. This week: Calves and Biceps! Not lagging areas by any means... I just want to see if this method freakin' works (the science makes sense, damn it!) 

I chose calves and biceps because they are genetic strongpoints, and I don't think overtraining will be an issue. 

Same split as before, just throw in two 50 rep sets each (not to failure) of Standing Calf Raises and Bicep Curls on Tuesday and Thursday. Saturdays and Sundays still off.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow Mb! I am very impressed!   Are you planning on competing? Or posting some pics?  
Again, great job!


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

> Wow Mb! I am very impressed!  Are you planning on competing? Or posting some pics?
> Again, great job!



Thanks, babe! 

I would post pics, but all I have is nudes.   

Seriously, I will as soon as I can find a good photographer and get my hands on a digital camera. 

As for competing, I have no plans, but I may consider it in the future. Getting my PT certification in a few weeks, and that type of recognition would help!


----------



## Neeker (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey MB. I'm glad to see you are posting your journal over here. I was keeping up with it at ABC before you got banned. 

I just started a CKD on Sunday. It's going well so far. I'm doing HST and, taking a tip from Lyle McDonald, I'm doing 2 week CKD cycles to get the most benefit from the 2 week HST cycles.


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

> I just started a CKD on Sunday. It's going well so far. I'm doing HST and, taking a tip from Lyle McDonald, I'm doing 2 week CKD cycles to get the most benefit from the 2 week HST cycles.



You mean like 2 weeks between carb ups? 

BTW.... good to see you over here, Neek!


----------



## mama's boy (Jul 31, 2002)

All, 

Today is Wednesday, no failure. Upper Body sets are 8-12 reps, Lower Body sets are 10-15 reps. Exception is Rear Delt Raises and Adductor Machine. For some reason I was able to hit a ton more reps without nearing failure. Weird. 

Here's what I did: 

Weighted Chinups x 1 (35 lbs) 
Weighted Bar Dips x 1 (55 lbs) 
Squat x 2 (260) 
Incline Bench Press x 1 (180) 
Seated Cable Row x 1 (190) 
Leg Curl x 1 (8 plates)
Military Press x 1 (145) 
Leg Extension x 1 (10 plates) 
Rear Delt Raises x 1 (30's) 
Adductor Machine x 1 (110)
Standing Calf Raise x 1 (225) 
Barbell Curl x 1 (75) 

13 sets total. I did a post workout "meal" again (Yes I'm referring to Sweetarts and Whey Protein). Anyone have a problem with this? ................. Hmmm? 

THAT'S WHAT I THOUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neeker (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> 
> 
> You mean like 2 weeks between carb ups?
> ...



Yeah, kinda. You diet 9 days in ketosis, then 4 days of carb up, then one day of maintenance (normal eating).


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 2, 2002)

Neeker, 

Sounds very effective! What kind of split are you using?? You mentioned HST, but are you still doing the rep schemes (15/10/8, etc)


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 2, 2002)

Ok, all in favor of changing the name of this thread to "MB's Predictable Boring-Ass Workouts" say "aye?" 

Here's what I did today, no failure! Upper Body 10-15 reps, Lower Body 12-20 reps. At least that was the plan! All lower body sets were actually taken to 20 reps, some even more. Again, Adductor Machine and Calf Raises will not quit! I am definately upping the weight on this a ton next week. 

One set of each (except squats)! 

Chinups (25')
Squat (200) x 2 
Incline Bench (165) 
Leg Curl (7 plates) 
Seated Cable Row (175) 
Leg Extension (8 plates) 
DB Military Press (130) 
Standing Calf Raises (200)
Bar Dips (45) 
Adductor Machine (100) 
Barbell Curl (65) 
V-Bar Tricep Extension (70) 

That's it! 13 sets. Took me about 28-29 minutes to complete, and that included some mild chatting/advice to one of the members @ the gym. Probably could've gotten it done in 25!!

GOD I LOVE LOW VOLUME/MEDIUM FREQUENCY!


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 4, 2002)

I did nothing today. Absolutely nothing.... then I took a nap. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Neeker (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> Neeker,
> 
> Sounds very effective! What kind of split are you using?? You mentioned HST, but are you still doing the rep schemes (15/10/8, etc)



I'm doing 2 weeks of 15's, 2 of 10's, and 2 of 5's. I'm undecided about whether to do the negatives part yet. I'll be very busy by that time and will need to play it by ear. I'm on the second week of 15s now and things are going well with the training and the diet. 

Good luck to you. I'll be keeping up with your journal.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2002)

Bump!!.. update maybe?


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 6, 2002)

NG, 

Here's an update: I'm still stuck in Oregon and you're still a cutie.  Now where are those topless pics from Rome you promised?


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, 

Working in some endurance work again..... this time Calves, Quads, Hams and Abs! Also a little forearm work. Waiting to buy some weighted grips to work on this, anyone know of/have a good brand? 

What I did in the gym: 

Leg Curl: 2 x 50-60 reps 
Leg Extension: 2 x 50 reps 
Seated Calf Raises: several sets of 50 reps 
Adductor Machine: 1 x 50 
Abductor Machine: 1 x 50 
Weighted Crunches: 2 x 50 

Did it kind of like a circuit.... VERY EFFECTIVE! A monster pump to boot. I'm going to try this again on Thursday w/ Lower Body again. 

Seriously, my legs are still full from this 10 hours later!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2002)

Hmm, well that was a pretty good update..  I must say..


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 7, 2002)

Yo', 

Working on Upper Body shock, very high reps much like yesterday's Lower Body session. Turns out I will not have time to train Thursday, which was my intended 2nd Lower Body endurance day. Have to take my dad to the airport. Oh well. 

Friday might make up for it, or I'll do another heavier day Full Body. Saturday will be off for sure, as will Sunday. 

Anyways, here's what I did: 

Seated Cable Row 2 x 50+ reps 
Incline DB Bench Press 2 x 40-50 reps 
Seated Pullover 1 x 50 
Military Press 2 x 50 reps 
Hammer Curls 1 x 50 reps 
Tricep Extension 3 x 50 reps 
Seated Alt. DB Curls 1 x 50 reps 
Forearm Curls 1 x 50 
Wrist Roller 1 x 4 rotations (took me about 2 minutes total)

14 sets total. This only took me about 30 minutes, again circuit style! I rested about 90 seconds in between sets, with virtually no rest between exercises. 

I spent the rest of the day thinking about NG doing the splits.


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 13, 2002)

Dear Readers, 

I am officially going on a "bulk." I hate this concept, but I have decided that I want to be a tad bigger, and it's about that time of year. 

I will not gain any fat. I will not get bloated. I will gain 100% solid muscle, damnit. If anything I will lose fat! 

I will be big *and* remain ripped. LOL. 

Oh well.... we'll see. Obviously I don't want to gain fat. This will be all about attempting to gain muscle without any rush or any huge desire to actually gain a ton muscle. In other words, no junk.

Beginning bodyfat analysis will be on Thursday morning. The "bulk" (I hate this term) will last 6-8 weeks, depending on results. Call it a mini-bulk if you will.  Diet and training will be posted on Thursday. 

Anyone want to join me for the next 6 weeks?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm in, for 13-18 more days! 

DP


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 13, 2002)

DP, 

So... in 13-18 days you're "pulling out?"


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 13, 2002)

Bulkus interuptus! 

So I won't look pregnant! 


DP


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 13, 2002)

Ah... always a good reason to pull out early.


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 15, 2002)

So, anyone else in b4 I begin? Or are you all afraid of me and my crazy ways? 

Body comp results tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is my headstart...an excerpt from my journal (private)

Yesterday

360 P 100 C 140 F

OK....I think I've got it figured!

I AM BULKING, MINI TIME! 

The bloat and uncomfortable gut feeling was caused by too many carbs, "and that's what a pump feels like!"
I was at 120-150 C and it was too much. Just lowered it to 80-100 and raised F to 140 from 120, what a world of difference! I'm looking better each day as "I'm filling" just don't want to be "Spillling!"

My w8 stabilized in the last two days, down one pound at 212...on 360 P 80 C and 140 F...so I'm slowly heading to 400 P 100 C and 150 F.......

Example meal one today : 68 P 22 C 20 F, meal two is about to go down at 65P 12 C and 25F

added creatine (been off for a year)
may add an open sample jar of T-100

So time horizon 8/26 -31


Goals:

Stay Lean, under 8%
End up near 218-220
Lifts up 10-15%


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 15, 2002)

OK, Diet and Training as promised, here's diet first: 

It's basically going to be 200 P/100 C/200 F. (3100 cals) 

This means I'll pretty much stay in a ketogenic mode, except 100 g carbs post workout. The macros will probably change on the weekend... perhaps a few extra carb and protein meals in there. Obviously fat cals would drop a tad if I did this. In other words I'll eat what the f*ck I want to eat! LOL

I'm not being particularly strict, but I don't want to bloat and I dont want to get super fat. 100 carbs a day is an absolute max for me. 

On off days the diet may vary slightly- if I drop cals it will be from carbs, not fat or protein. This would leave me at approx. 2700 cals 

Why the high fat? Well, it's not so much to get into ketosis... this is unlikely. It's more to add extra calories, I think 3100 is a good benchmark on training days. Also I like the energy I get on higher fat dieting. I've tried lower fat or higher carb and I feel like a sloth all day. 

SUPPS? 

Well, as for actual supplements (not just vitamins and minerals), I take very little. Some ALA and CLA when I eat carbs. Caffeine, green tea and ginseng if I need a workout boost. Beverly Intl Liver Tablets (no exact science here, I just take a lot of them). Protein powders when needed (egg and occasional whey)... otherwise it's real food. Syntrax Swole creatine-matrix thingy for the last month.  Glutamine too. I have some ZMA that I should get rid of, but I may save this for when I cut or maintain. 

GOAL? 

The goal of this "bulk" (first person to think of a better term wins a prize!) is to gain some muscle, maintain BF% (or lower it... tee hee ). Also, maintain my sanity (what's left of it), and crush DP and all his furry might! 

Also, see those pics of Nike Girl!


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 16, 2002)

BODY COMP RESULTS? 

As promised, here is my BF% as of 8/15/02: 

Weight: 185 lbs
Height: 68 in (5'8") 

Lean Mass: 169.407 
Fat Mass: 15.593 

BF: 8.42%! 

Funny how I feel fat at 8.42% bodyfat? Is that crazy or what? 

I've been doing a little light bulking so far. This means PW insulin and one other high carb meal later that day. Nothing major, though. Also been doing HST for training instead of HIT if that's of any value or importance. 

THE RULES? 

No rules! Well, not really. I will stop when and if I hit 195. Hopefully sooner. I only get body comped every 8 weeks or more for accuracy's sake (plus it costs 20 bucks). So, 195 is a good benchmark. It's around there that my clothes will not fit anymore. LOL

The ultimate goal is a minimum another 5 pounds lean body mass, with a MAXIMUM of another 3 pounds fat gain. This would leave me at an 18 pound fat mass, which is a reasonable target for a 12-14 week or longer cut (allowing for essential fat of 3-4%, plus I don't really care to be *that* lean unless I decide to compete or something)

ALSO, WHAT I WONT EAT? 

Carbs: Well, there are rules here. Wheat and bread is basically out 100%. Once or twice a month and I'm OK. Fruit is out (I am convinced I have intolerence here, that 1 in 10k condition, anybody know more info?). Sugar/sucrose in super small amounts. Other than that, all carbs are on the table. 

Protein: I will not eat chicken or pork. Not sure why, I just have no desired to eat chicken or pork. My preferrence of protein sources is beef and fish, I have occasional trouble with eggs- not to mention I just don't really like them. Milk products are out especially lactose! Whey and other powders are OK, but I am not fond of these. Basically I'm sticking to just beef and/or fish, with occasional eggs thrown in for variety. 

Fat: All dietary fats are on the table! In fact, consumption is encouraged. My goal is to eat at least 50% fat every day, with protein a constant, and carbs fluctuating. 

Anyways.... LET THE GAMES BEGIN!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> .
> , and crush DP and all his furry might!



That's funny, I liked you better when you were my protege! 

Also funny because after the gr8 "Humming Bird Attack of 2001", when I caught a humminmg bird flying through the store, and saved the lovely "Herbal V" (she had a bird phobia), from certain death or worse, I was dubbed "The Furry Prince!" 

But I digress, OK LOSER......my BW is up 3.5 pounds to 215.5, and my lifts are through the roof (gotta love creatine after a year off).  Increased hang clean to press, and front, side, and rear laterals by 10-15%.  I think I lost  "A Cut" somewhere, butt it's hard to tell when you have so many! :


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> I think I lost  "A Cut" somewhere, butt it's hard to tell when you have so many! :
> 
> ...


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 17, 2002)

> That's funny, I liked you better when you were my protege!



I prefer GURU!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 17, 2002)

When I was your GURU, OK

DP


----------



## Robboe (Aug 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> Also I like the energy I get on higher fat dieting.




Me too, actually.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mama's boy *_
> Also, maintain my sanity (what's left of it), and crush DP and all his furry might!



This furry ass???


My bulk is Officially OVER! 

I offically hit 217.5 and just felt too big......I dropped some carbs, and about 3.5 pounds of water before I had a chance to take some pics.


These are today....@214

Ok and there are no excuses allowed, but, bad nutrtion, and hydration, flatness, all from the the day before's diet....show's what a bad day can do to you physique!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 30, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 30, 2002)

*Opps. forgot the "Furry Ass! " *

My ass!











DP


----------



## lina (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Opps. forgot the "Furry Ass! " *



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My ass!
> 
> 
> ...



*whistle* *whistle*  

This needs to go to Member Pics!! Hey Scotty!!!

Nice Pics DP! Now I have a better look, you look more like a 'Tom' aka Tom Selleck  !!

Hi MB


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Opps. forgot the "Furry Ass! " *



> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> My ass!
> 
> 
> ...




Hey! I should have got a preview of this one! LOL


----------



## Robboe (Sep 1, 2002)

You look a bit like Mike Mentzer.


----------

